# Studenten-Laptop ca. 400 EUR - Thinkpad(?)



## Yurii (2. September 2015)

Hi,

habe mich schon ein wenig durch die Threads hier gelesen und denke zumindest eine grundlegende Vorstellung davon, was ich für den Preis erwarten kann. Es soll ein typischer Studenten-Laptop werden für einfache Internet-Recherche, Office-Anwendungen, Musik und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Film darauf anschauen (HD+ wäre ok), keine Spiele oder sonstige allzu anspruchsvollen Anwendungen. Was ich gesehen habe, werden desöfteren Thinkpads von Lenovo  empfohlen, in dem Preissegment speziell das T420 (ohne s ). Nach etwas Recherche meinerseits hatte ich schonmal diese Kombination ins Auge gefasst: Lenovo T420 Intel i5 2,5Ghz 4Gb 160Gb SSD 1600x900 CAM Win7Pro 4180-A32 | eBay + AKKU für IBM Lenovo ThinkPad T-410 T-510 T-510i 6600mAh | LUXNOTE Notebook Grosshandel

Da es etliche verschiedene Modelle gibt und ich mich mit diesem Bereich kaum beschäftige, wollte dennoch hier bei euch nachfragen, ob das für meine Zwecke und für den Preis eine gute Wahl ist, gerne auch Alternativen, falls es da etwas Vergleichbares in dem Segment gäbe: Größe, Art/Größe des Displays usw. entsprechend in etwa wie bei meinem Beispiel, SSD wäre auch relativ wichtig und eine Webcam sollte idealerweise auch dabei sein.

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps!

Gruß
Y.


----------



## Turbo1993 (2. September 2015)

Die Kiste ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber von der Leistung her sollte es passen. Nur der Stromverbrauch könnte etwas hoch sein, da die Technik schon etwas betagt ist. Möglichweise gibt es besser Geräte für den gleichen Preis (hab leider gerade keins parat), aber ich kenn genügend Leute aus der Uni, die das gleiche Modell oder ein anderes Modell aus der T-Serie besitzen und völlig zufrieden sind. Und eine wichtige Eigenschaft hat das Modell. Es ist fast unzerstörbar


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2015)

Super, du hast ja die ganze Arbeit schon gemacht. Gefällt mir 

Ein T420 ist tatsächlich eine gute Wahl für deinen Zweck. Manche werden wahrscheinlich sagen dass der Dell Latitude E6420 noch mehr fürs Geld bietet. Aber das T420 bietet einige Vorteile abseits der nackten Zahlen. Dazu gehört unter Anderem die exzellente Ersatzteilversorgung (wichtig bei älteren Notebooks) und vor Allem eine große Community die dir bei Problemen mit dem Notebook immer weiter hilft.

Der Akku den du verlinkt hast ist ein wenig teuer dafür dass es ein Nachbau ist. Nimm lieber einen neuwertigen Original-Akku wie den hier: 6-Zellen-Akku (56 Wh, 70+) ? Neuwertig*|*thinkspot.de
Aber erstmal abwarten bis nach dem Kauf des Notebooks. Je nachdem bei wem man kauft und wie viel Glück man hat sind Akkus manchmal noch ganz gut in Schuss.

Bei der Frage wo kaufen: bei eher günstigen, älteren Thinkpads macht man oft den besseren Deal wenn man ein Kaufgesuch im entsprechenden Forum öffnet: Suche
Grund ist der dass du dort Angebote mit ORIGINALFOTOS und Angaben zum Akkuzustand bekommst. Gerade Luxnote steht im Ruf dass Ihre Notebooks gelegentlich stärkere Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen. Das Angebot das du verlinkt hast ist jedenfalls nicht besonders gut.

Falls du mehr Speicherplatz brauchst nimmst du am besten eins mit normaler HDD und rüstest es zusätzlich mit einer mSATA-SSD auf. Dafür würde sich so eines hier anbieten: Lenovo ThinkPad T420 - 4236/4180-BA3/B87/A71/A78/A32/CA3/AG8 | LapStore.de
Auch sonst kommst du billiger weg wenn du die SSD selbst einbaust.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Da ich selbst ein T420 habe kann ich der Wahl nur zustimmen. Bei der genauen Modellsuche würde ich das Laufwerk erst mal aussen vor lassen. Eine SSD nachzurüsten, egal ob 2,5" oder mSATA, ist eigentlich immer günstiger als einen Laptop mit der gewünschten Platte zu kaufen. Zudem sind die alten Serien-SSDs deutlich langsamer als die Midrange Modelle von heute.


----------



## Yurii (2. September 2015)

Hi und erstmal danke euch Dreien für eure Antworten! Gerade an deinen Posts orientierten sich meine Recherchen überwiegend, Flotus  Habe an Laptops noch überhaupt nichts herumgebaut, aber das mit der SSD scheint selbst für mich als absoluten Laien auf dem Gebiet nicht weiter problematisch zu sein auf den ersten Blick (wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, kann ich sofern eine saubere Windows-Installation drauf ist die dann ja per Tool direkt auf die SSD verfrachten und dann nach Umbau loslegen) - hätte da dann z.B. einfach  bei  eine 128GB Intenso Top III oder eine 250GB Crucial BX100 mit dazugenommen, eine nagelneue SSD ist mir so gesehen eh lieber und preislich passts das auch, größentechnisch kann ich dann ja noch überlegen, wobei die 128 denke ich reichen werden 

Ich tendiere auch zu dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Modell bei Lapstore, Flotus, da ich die 12 Monate Garantie vom Händler gerne hätte - die Thinkpad-Seite werde ich mir trotzdem auf jeden Fall mal bookmarken für zukünftige Referenz, thx


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2015)

Nicht verwechseln, Gewährleistung ist keine Garantie.
Gewährleistung gilt nur auf Mängel die bereits beim Kauf der Ware vorhanden waren. Zudem tritt nach 6 Monaten die Beweislastumkehr ein, das heißt bei einem wenig kulanten Händler musst du beweisen dass der Mangel bereits beim Kauf vorhanden war.
Hier die Langversion: Definition und FAQs: Der Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung - channelpartner.de


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Die mSATA Platten sind (wenn überhaupt) nicht viel teurer als 2,5". Da würde ich die SSD lieber als Karte kaufen und den freien Festplattenplatz als Reserve halten. Spart auch minimal Gewicht.


----------



## Yurii (2. September 2015)

Danke für die Klarstellung, Flotus, und für den Tipp, Olstyle! Der Laptop ist übrigens nicht für mich selbst, daher wollte ich einfach ein paar Alternativen parat haben. Dazu hätte ich gerne noch eine weitere Variante,  Neuware und bis ca. 500 EUR (exkl. SSD). Idealerweise etwas von HP auf Wunsch des potenziellen Käufers. Und natürlich keinen "Blender", wie du in diversen anderen Threads bereits hingewiesen hast, Flotus  Ansonsten dieselben Parameter, also mattes Display & Webcam (Rest optional). Mir ist klar, dass für das angegebene Budget das Thinkpad mehr oder minder ideal ist, aber seid bitte so nett 

In einem anderen Thread wurde glaube ich ein Probook empfohlen HP ProBook 450 G2-K7J65ES ohne Betriebssystem - Notebooks / Laptops - computeruniverse - wäre das für meinen Fall eine annehmbare Alternative?


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Sowas wäre im Preisrahmen vom Thinkpad:
HP 250 G3 J0Y18EA Business Notebook 39cm (15,6") matt / Intel Core i5-4210U / 4GB / 500GB / Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Das Probook hatte ich afair selbst mal bei einem älteren Thread raus gesucht als Gegenbeispiel. Ähnlich wie beim Thinkpad L ist das aber eher ein pseudo Probook was die Materialien etc. an geht.


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2015)

In der Preisregion ist das von dir verlinkte HP Probook 450 G2 tatsächlich eine gute Alternative.

Fast noch besser ist dieser Medion: MEDIONÂ® AKOYAÂ® E6416 (MD 99553)
Der hat (angeblich) sogar ein IPS-Display was kaum zu glauben ist bei dem Preis und vor allem 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie statt nur einem wie beim HP.


----------



## Yurii (3. September 2015)

Super, danke euch nochmals, das dürfte an Optionen gut reichen  Denke es wird das Thinkpad oder das HP von Olstyle + nachträglicher SSD-Einbau


----------



## PiDabbelju (3. September 2015)

Na was nun Medion?!  Ein FHD oder HD Display: "39,6 cm/15,6“ HD-Display mit IPS-Technologie und einer Full-HD-Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 Pixel
Das 39,6 cm/15,6“ Display mit HD Auflösung (1.366 x 768 Pixel) erweckt Filme und Bilder zum Leben – Dank IPS-Technologie unabhängig aus welchem Betrachtungswinkel Sie auf das Display blicken."


----------



## flotus1 (3. September 2015)

Soweit ich weiß kam eine HD-Version für 400€ kam bei Aldi Nord in den Verkauf, die hier mit FullHD gabs bei Aldi Süd.
Immerhin erbarmt sich Medion halbwegs detaillierte technische Daten zu veröffentlichen, da kann dann auch mal ein Fehler passieren.


----------



## Yurii (21. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sowas wäre im Preisrahmen vom Thinkpad:
> HP 250 G3 J0Y18EA Business Notebook 39cm (15,6") matt / Intel Core i5-4210U / 4GB / 500GB / Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
> Das Probook hatte ich afair selbst mal bei einem älteren Thread raus gesucht als Gegenbeispiel. Ähnlich wie beim Thinkpad L ist das aber eher ein pseudo Probook was die Materialien etc. an geht.



So, der Tag der Bestellung ist gekommen, nach diversen Rücksprachen wird es jetzt der hier  Ich konnte dazu leider nichts finden, aber ich vermute, ich kann bei dem hier ebenfalls ohne Probleme eine mSATA-Platte nachrüsten so wie von dir empfohlen? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, könnten dadurch DVD-Laufwerk und die bestehende HDD drin bleiben, anders alsb bei einer 2,5".. das wäre mir am liebsten


----------



## flotus1 (21. September 2015)

Ich mach es dir nur ungern madig aber für 400€ ist das echt kein gutes Angebot. Notebooks wie dieses gibt es typischerweise bei den Rabattaktionen von Notebooksbilliger und Co. zuhauf.
Und ich wage stark zu bezweifeln dass der einen zusätzlichen mSata-Slot für SSDs hat.


----------



## Yurii (21. September 2015)

Hi flotus! Ich hatte ja selbst erst zum Thinkpad tendiert, aber nun war es so, dass definitiv der Wunsch nach etwas von HP sowie nach etwas Neuem bestand. Hättest du vielleicht ein, zwei Alternativen parat? Budget wär sogar etwas mehr nun vorhanden, so um die 500 (ohne SSD).. HP wäre zwar ideal, aber nicht auf Biegen und Brechen erforderlich, wenn es da partout nichts Passendes gäbe. Der von dir empfohlene von Medion hätte mir persönlich z.B. auch ganz gut gefallen und scheint alles zu haben was benötigt wird


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum es jetzt 15" sind und ausgerechnet HP die Lieblingsmarke ist.
Von der WXGA-Auflösung speziell auf 15-Zöllern halte ich auch nichts aber das ist wohl mein persönlicher Kampf gegen die Windmühlen. Sei es drum...

Ich habs doch gerochen, ein ähnliches HP ist heute mal wieder bei Notebooksbilliger im Angebot. Wenn man schon billig kauft dann wenigstens so günstig wie möglich 
HP 250 G3 L3P80ES Business Notebook 39cm (15,6") matt / Intel Core i5-4210U / 6GB / 1000GB / Geforce 820M / Free DOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder hier einen Medion für 350€ inclusive Windows:
MEDIONÂ® AKOYAÂ® E6416 (MD 99532)

Oder hier wenigstens mit FullHD Panel:
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
Acer Aspire E5-571-3929, Notebook, schwarz, 500 GB, 39,6 cm (15,6") | eBay


----------



## Yurii (22. September 2015)

Das hab ich dann wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt, dass der gerade 15" hat war eher Zufall  War mir nicht bewusst, dass sich das "beisst".  Vom Budget her sollte FHD auch eigentlich drin sein, d.h. beim neuen Budget Schmerzgrenze bei etwa 600 EUR. - dann aber mit Windows und einer SSD. Nebenbei bemerkt hatte ich auch Probleme herauszufinden, bei welchen Modellen ich eine ebensolche in der mSATA-Variante überhaupt nachrüsten kann bzw. wo ich die bestehende HDD rausnehmen müsste. An sich wär das auch zweitrangig, da 128GB brutto reichen würden, aber wär halt nett zu wissen. Daher wär es mir fast lieber den Aufpreis in Kauf zu nehmen und dafür schon eine drin zu haben

Trotzdem danke für die Alternativen, werd ich mir heut Abend mal in Ruhe anschauen


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2015)

Freie Steckplätze für mSATA oder m.2 SSDs sind eher rar, zumindest im unteren Preissegment und erstrecht bei HP. Informationen darüber seitens der Hersteller sind noch rarer.
mSATA SSD Compatability List | My Digital Discount
https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/msata-ssd-compatibility-list/188

Für bis zu 600€ gibts halt auch schon neuwertige T430 inclusive SSD, HDD und Windows (hier gibts einen mSATA-Steckplatz für SSDs)
Lenovo ThinkPad T430 - 2349-Y3D | LapStore.de

Ein fabrikneues L450 mit SSD und ohne Windows, zur Zeit mit 8GB RAM "gratis" (hier gibts einen m.2-Steckplatz mit 42 mm Länge für weitere SSDs)
20DSS0W600 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® L450 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

Oder natürlich die Mutter aller Consumer-Notebooks, das Acer Aspire V3 mit SSD und Windows
Acer Aspire V3-371-58GA weiÃŸ (NX.MPFEG.008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dass der Acer hier in meiner Liste auftaucht sollte nicht als Empfehlung fehlinterpretiert werden


----------



## Yurii (22. September 2015)

Gerade HP ist in der Liste ja in dem Preissegment gar nicht vertreten, gut zu wissen  Aber wenn eh schon eine SSD dabei ist, spielt der Slot für mich ohnehin keine Rolle, brauche hier wirklich nur was kleines für's Betriebssystem und ein paar essenzielle Programme. Das L450 wär eigentlich perfekt. Zwar bisschen OT, aber ich vermute mal, am billigsten käme es mich mir in so einem Fall bei Ebay nen Win 7 Pro OEM Key für 10, 20 EUR zu holen und dann auf Win 10 upzugraden?

Achso ja, ganz vergessen, das Yoga 2 Lenovo Yoga 2 13 33,8 cm Convertible Ultrabook: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r wurde hier glaub ich auch schon das ein oder andere Mal empfohlen, wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2015)

Die Geschichte mit den ebay-Lizenzen ist mir persönlich zu undurchsichtig. Klar kann das funktionieren und ist im Grunde legal, aber schwarze Schafe gibt es da eben auch. Je nach Quelle sind die sogar in der Überzahl. Geschmackssache, da will ich keine Empfehlung abgeben.
Das Yoga 2 ist halt ein Convertible mit glänzendem Touchscreen. Wenn du Touch oder Convertible brauchst macht macht das Sinn.


----------



## Yurii (22. September 2015)

Idealerweise hätte ich das OS natürlich gern schon mit dabei. Das neue Thinkpad T430 wäre nun dennoch auf jeden Fall mit in den Top 3  Hab heute noch Lenovo Ideapad Z50-70 59419653 · Notebook 15,6" Core i5-4210U 500GB 4GB gesehen, das atm für 420 EUR erhältlich wäre, aber irgendwie meine ich in einem der anderen Threads hier gelesen zu haben (evtl. von dir sogar), dass bis auf die von IBM gekauften Thinkpads der Rest der Marke eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist?


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2015)

Lenovo ist eben der größte PC-Hersteller der Welt und baut Notebooks für JEDEN Bedarf. Von der billigsten Consumer-Plastikschüssel bis hin zum hochwertigen Business-Notebook. Deshalb darf man sich nicht davon blenden lassen wenn ein Notebook von Lenovo kommt. Die Consumer-Baureihen von Lenovo (alle außer den Thinkpads) sind zumindest nicht besser als die entsprechenden Produktlinien von Acer, Asus, HP, oder sonst einem Hersteller.
Was das Z50-70 speziell angeht: glaub mir, du willst zum Arbeiten kein glänzendes Display, schon gar nicht wenn es noch dazu so dunkel ist wie das.


----------



## Yurii (22. September 2015)

Dieses "kleine" Detail hatte ich natürlich übersehen.. schade! Fand aber noch eine andere Variante, und zwar die hier 80K6003QGE Lenovo Z51-70 silber/schwarz - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen - 60 EUR mehr als das Thinkpad T430 das du mir vorhin verlinkt hast, dafür inkl. OS und mit 8GB RAM.. bin nach stundenlanger Recherche schon etwas müde und möglicherweise entging mir der Haken an der Sache  Ich hoffe morgen im Laufe des Tages kann ich mich dann endlich festlegen, danke nochmals für die Tipps! Zumindest bahnt sich die Entscheidung nun langsam an

Edit: Ok, hab nun schon selbst recherchiert, dass das TN-Panel ein Albtraum sein soll  Mal morgen weiterschauen


----------



## Knogle (22. September 2015)

Was Studenten alles brauchen 
Also mir hat nen gebrauchter 150 Euro Lappi gereicht mit so nem Bay Trail und SSD konnt man damit schon viel anfangen


----------



## Keyone1 (15. April 2016)

Ein guter Studi Notebook muss nicht teuer sein. Hab mir ein Acer Aspire Switch geholt . Es ist ein Convertible und ich kann es jederzeit auseinander stecken um Platz zu sparen. Außerdem hat es eine lange Akkulaufzeit was perfekt im Studium ist.  Teuere Features und leistungsstarke Prozessoren braucht man im Studium nicht, wie ich finde. So ein Lappi muss halt kompakt und leicht sein.

Hier ist ein gutes Review zu dem Teil:
Acer Aspire Switch 1 Convertible - Studenten Laptop

Viele Grüße


----------

